# Meetings > Δοκιμές >  ΤΙΣ ΓΝΩΣΕΙΣ ΣΑΣ ΠΑΡΑΚΑΛΩ !!!!

## MoHε-L

Καλησπέρα σε όλους .
Καθότι νέος στον χώρο του wifi θα ήθελα τις γνώσεις σας .
Θέλουμε να ανεβάσουμε ένα AP σε ένα βουνό εδώ στην Τρίπολη το οποίο απέχει περίπου σο 4,5 χμ από το πιο μακρινό σπίτι.
Έχουμε χώρο στο βουνό και δεν μας κόβει τίποτα από απτική επαφή .
Όλη η Τρίπολη πιάτο .
Το πρόβλημα είναι όμως ότι δεν ξέρουμε τι κεραίες να χρησιμοποιήσουμε από το βουνό για την πόλη .
Πρέπει να καλύψουμε μια περιοχή 240’ περίπου .
Η κατασκευή θα τοποθετηθεί επάνω σε ένα ιστό που ήδη φιλοξενεί 2 κεραίες από ραδιοφωνικό σταθμό [ 2 μέτρα πιο πάνω ] που εκπέμπουν 100 watt και επίσης 1 κεραία Stella για το link του σταθμού στους 2,4 Ghz με εκπεμπόμενη ισχύ 5 watt [1 μέτρο πιο πάνω]

Τι λέτε?
Ποια κεραία πρέπει να διαλέξουμε ?
Πόσο κάνει ?
Έχει κανένας κάποια για πώληση ?

Βοηθείστε στην γέννηση του πρώτου AP ΣΤΗΝ ΤΡΙΠΟΛΗ …

ΠΕΡΙΜΕΝΩ ΝΕΑ ΣΑΣ .

----------


## MAuVE

> 100 watt και επίσης 1 κεραία Stella για το link του σταθμού στους 2,4 Ghz με εκπεμπόμενη ισχύ 5 watt [1 μέτρο πιο πάνω].


Μάθε συχνότητα και είδος διαμόρφωσης του STL (Studio to Transmitter Link) και άρχισε να ψάχνεις για φίλτρα.

----------


## xaotikos

Tι link θέλει να κάνει ο σταθμός και πρέπει να βάλει 5 Watt?

----------


## MoHε-L

@ Mauve 
Φίλε είναι λίγο δύσκολο να μάθω τέτοιες πληροφορίες γιατί είναι ΛΙΓΟ άσχετοι με το θέμα οι τεχνικοί τους .
@ xaotikos Το link το έχουν για να πάνε 28 χλμ μακριά το σήμα τους δηλαδή μέχρι το επόμενο βουνό που βρίσκετε ο επόμενος αναμεταδότης τους .
Τα watt εδώ τα έχουν για πλάκα μιας και κανένας δεν τους ελέγχει και κατά δεύτερον δεν θέλουμε να τους πάμε κόντρα μιας και έχουν όλη την καλή διάθεση να μας δώσουν χώρο στο Βαν τους !

----------


## papashark

> Τα watt εδώ τα έχουν για πλάκα μιας και κανένας δεν τους ελέγχει και κατά δεύτερον δεν θέλουμε να τους πάμε κόντρα μιας και έχουν όλη την καλή διάθεση να μας δώσουν χώρο στο Βαν τους !


Καλή τύχη, θα την χρειαστείτε....

----------

